# {}   حقائق ربما لا تعرفها



## Meriamty (19 أبريل 2008)

مجرد شم رائحة الموز او التفاح الاخضر يساعد على فقدان الوزن الزائد.

جميع أسماء قارات العالم تنتهي بالحرف نفسه الذي تبدأ به، سواء باللغة العربية أو الانكليزية.

الفأر يستطيع أن يعيش بلا ماء لمدة أطول من المدة التي يستطيعها الجمل.

لا يُسمح لرواد الفضاء بتناول الأطعمة المسببة للغازات في البطن في أثناء رحلاتهم الفضائية لأن 

اخراج الريح في داخل بدلة الفضاء يتسبب في افسادها.

في العام 1952، عرض على العالم الفيزيائي البرت اينشتاين ان يتولى رئاسة دولة اسرائيل إلا أنه 

رفض ذلك.

إذا افترضنا انه با ستطاعة شخص أن يسافر الى الشمس سيراً على الاقدام، فانه سيحتاج الى

 2000 سنة قـبل أن يصــل الى هنــاك.

كمية العرق التي يمكن ان يفرزها جسم الشخص البالغ عند بذل جهد شاق خلال يوم كامل 

قد تصل الى 15 لتراً، الا ان العرق يتبخر باستمرار في الهواء قبل ان يدرك الشخص وجوده.

الذبابة المنزلية تتقيأ بعد ان تنتهي من تناول طعامها ثم تأكله ثانية.

اظافر اصابع اليدين تنمو بمعدل 4 مرات عن معدل نمو اظافر القدمين.

الخفافيش تتجه الى اليسار دائماً عند الخروج من مخابئها.

أكثر من 2500 شخص أعسر يلقون حتفهم سنوياً بسبب حوادث يتعرضون لها في أثناء استخدام 

آلات أو الأجهزة المصممة أساساً لمن يستخدمون ايديهم اليمنى.

حجم الشمس يوازي 330330 مرة مقارنة بحجم الأرض.

الكرسي الكهربائي الذي يُستخدم في الإعدام هو من اختراع طبيب أسنان.

عندما يولد الإنسان يكون في جسمه 300 عظمة، إلاّ ان ذلك العدد يتراجع إلى 206 فقط عند 

الوصول إلى سن البلوغ.

إذا تم وزن جميع النمل الأبيض الموجود في العالم فإن الوزن الاجمالي سيضاهي 10 أضعاف 

اجمالي وزن البشر مجتمعين.

جميع طواحين الهواء في العالم تدور دائما في عكس اتجاه حركة عقارب الساعة باستثناء طواحين 

الهواء الموجودة في ايرلندا.

يستطيع (الصرصور) ان يظل على قيد الحياة بعد مرور بضعة أسابيع على فصل رأسه عن جسده ثم

يموت جوعا في نهاية المطاف.

توماس اديسون، الذي اخترع المصباح الكهربائي، كان يخاف جداً في الظلام.

الكرة الأرضية تشهد أكثر من 50 ألف هزة زلزالية سنويا.

التفاح أكثر قدرة من الكافيين على تنبيه الجهاز العصبي.

رئيس الوزراء البريطاني الاسبق وينستون تشرشل ولد بينما كانت امه تشارك في حفل للرقص..

في مصر الفرعونية، كانت عقوبة الاعدام هي جزاء من يقتل قطة.

انثى سمكة القرش تضع اكبر بيضة في العالم.

افضل طريقة لتحديد هوية الكلاب هي أخذ بصمات انوفها.

عظمة الفخذ لدى الانسان أصلب وأصلد من الخرسانة.

يبلغ وزن الكرة الارضية 5940 مليار طن.

يستطيع الحيوان المعروف باسم «الخلد» ان يحفر بمفرده نفقا يبلغ طوله نحو 95 مترا في ليلة 

واحــدة (وللعلم لا يزيد حجم «الخـلد» كثيرا عن حجم الفأر العادي).

قلب الإنسان البالغ ينبض بمعدل 100 الف مرة يوميا.

عندما تعطس فإن سرعة الهواء المنطلق عبر الفم والأنف تبلغ نحو 160 كيلومترا في الساعة.

في البيت الأبيض الأميركي يصل اجمالي عدد السكاكين والشوك والملاعق الى أكثر

من 13 ألفا و90.



​​


----------



## مينا 188 (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}   حقائق ربما لا تعرفها*

*معلومات عامة حلوة جدا 
شكرا يابنت يسوع*​


----------



## ميرنا (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}   حقائق ربما لا تعرفها*



*انا وبلا فخر اول مرة اعرف الحاجات دى خصوصا اول واحده *




> يستطيع (الصرصور) ان يظل على قيد الحياة بعد مرور بضعة أسابيع على فصل رأسه عن جسده ثم
> 
> يموت جوعا في نهاية المطاف



*رخم على فكرةبس انا كدا هخاف منه اكتر*




> في مصر الفرعونية، كانت عقوبة الاعدام هي جزاء من يقتل قطة.


 

* اشمعنى الدوطة يعنى*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}   حقائق ربما لا تعرفها*

ميرسي يا قمر علي الحقائق الرائعه دي
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}   حقائق ربما لا تعرفها*

شكرا ليكى اختى الغالية على هذة المعلومات وننتظر منك كل جديد​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}   حقائق ربما لا تعرفها*

معلومات جميله يا مريومتى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Meriamty (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   حقائق ربما لا تعرفها*



مينا 188 قال:


> *معلومات عامة حلوة جدا
> شكرا يابنت يسوع*​






ميرسى يا مينا نورت الموضوع بحضورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   حقائق ربما لا تعرفها*



ميرنا قال:


> *انا وبلا فخر اول مرة اعرف الحاجات دى خصوصا اول واحده *
> 
> 
> 
> ...







> في مصر الفرعونية، كانت عقوبة الاعدام هي جزاء من يقتل قطة.



اعتقد انه احترام للحيوان مش الايام دى الناس بتتقتل زى الصراصير ولا ليها اى تمن 

ربنا يرحمنا 

ميرسى جدا يا جميل دايما يسعدنى حضورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   حقائق ربما لا تعرفها*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> ميرسي يا قمر علي الحقائق الرائعه دي
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​





نورتينى يا نيفين بحضورك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   حقائق ربما لا تعرفها*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> معلومات جميله يا مريومتى
> ربنا يباركك​






ميرسى يا قمر لتشجيعك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   حقائق ربما لا تعرفها*



احلى ديانة قال:


> شكرا ليكى اختى الغالية على هذة المعلومات وننتظر منك كل جديد​






ميرسى جدا يا فادى ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   حقائق ربما لا تعرفها*

معلوماات رائعه يا ميرياام ميررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يعوض تعب  محبتك يا قمررر .


----------



## وليم تل (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   حقائق ربما لا تعرفها*

شكرا مريمتى
على المعلومات الجميلة
مودتى​


----------



## just member (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   حقائق ربما لا تعرفها*

*ميرسى على المعلومات دى *
*جميلة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## geegoo (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   حقائق ربما لا تعرفها*

معلومات اكثر من رائعة..
اشكرك كثيرا لمشاركتنا اياها.....


----------



## just member (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: {}   حقائق ربما لا تعرفها*

*الله الله على الموضوع الجميل دة*
*بجد فعال جدا وفى منتهى الروعة *
*ميرسى بجد يا مريمتى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك *
*واتمنالك كل خير*


----------



## Coptic Man (12 يونيو 2008)

معلومات رائعة يا مريمتي بجد 

وانا اول مرة اعرف اغلبها

اما بخصوص المشرفة العزيزة ميرنا باشا 

اشمعني الدوطة هههههههه مين الدوطة دي

لو اعتبرنا انها القطة هنقول علشان كانت اله بالنسبة ليهم 

علشان كدا كان محرم قتلها  .. اي خدمة بلاش تشكريني


----------



## Bent el Massih (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: {}   حقائق ربما لا تعرفها*

*شكرا لكي حبيبتي على المعلومات الجميلة
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## حزين (12 يونيو 2008)

> عظمة الفخذ لدى الانسان أصلب وأصلد من الخرسانة.


متقوليش كدة ليغلوا العظم ويبنوا بية


----------



## ميرنا (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: {}   حقائق ربما لا تعرفها*



coptic Man قال:


> معلومات رائعة يا مريمتي بجد
> 
> وانا اول مرة اعرف اغلبها
> 
> ...


طيب مش شكرا وهى القطة بس بلغة كجى بقى هنفسر كتير


----------



## Coptic Man (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: {}   حقائق ربما لا تعرفها*



ميرنا قال:


> طيب مش شكرا وهى القطة بس بلغة كجى بقى هنفسر كتير


 
ده اخرك صدقيني يا بنتي وكبيرك كجي :t30:


----------



## ميرنا (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: {}   حقائق ربما لا تعرفها*

على الاقل سن ملايكة وتفح مش زى ابتدائى بس خلينا سكتين ​


----------



## nonogirl89 (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: {}   حقائق ربما لا تعرفها*

*ميرسى على الموضوع الحلو يامريامتى
معلومات كتييييييييييييير اول مرة اعرفها
الصراحة اول مرة اعرف انى بالجهل دة
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## منى كامل (13 يونيو 2008)

فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيقات ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم فيااقباط مصر خصوصا والعالم العربى عموما لا تنزعجوا مما يحدث لان المسيح لة المجد قادر ان يعيننا على هذة الحياة القاسية وارجوا اتباع المسيح جيدا وابتعدوا عن شهوات العالم الزائل


----------



## احلى عيون (3 أغسطس 2008)

معلومات حلوة جداً  شكرا


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*معلومات عامة حلوة جدا *


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (5 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات غريبه وجديده بجد ربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات جديده فعلا اول مرة اعرفها ميرسى ليكى يا مريمتى​


----------



## mimi gamil (5 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات جامدة جدا ميرسي ليكي وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------

